# a petition that needs to be signed



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE:

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/save-these-2-beautiful-police-dogs-who-have-saved-others

Green Bay currently has two police K9's. The police officers union has a contract dispute with the administration. The way things stand right now the K9 program will end on January 1 and the officers have been told their police dogs may be euthanized.

Jim Arts is Green Bay Police Chief, btw: 1-920-448-3200 or fax at 1-920-448-3248.

If you visit other web boards I would ask that you post this information on as many boards as possible. The threat of Killing police service dogs should never be a negotiating issue for a pay dispute. 

END

I have permission to cross-post.

This petition takes SECONDS to sign. Seriously, less than one minute.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie, thats for bringing the issue to our attention. (I signed)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Connie, thats for bringing the issue to our attention. (I signed)


Good, because this is time-sensitive.

My sister who signed on Saturday said they were only up to 1500-something signatures.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I did it too Connie.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

oh crap. I meant to type "thanks" not "thats".


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Then they want you to get people to label meat correctly. Connie, these better not be nutters, or I am sending all the PETA trash to you, in a car that crashes through the front door of your house.:-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Then they want you to get people to label meat correctly. Connie, these better not be nutters, or I am sending all the PETA trash to you, in a car that crashes through the front door of your house.:-D


I don't think they are. I have signed several petitions on that Care2 site over several years, and it never triggered anything like PETA or spam.

I do use a free yahoo address (not my "real" address that I use every day) to sign petitions and such, but as I said, I have never seen anything coming at me because of Care2.

Could you make it the back door, though?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

****ers hit me with 2 e-mails right away. DIE DIE DIE :grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ****ers hit me with 2 e-mails right away. DIE DIE DIE :grin:


You mean the thank you and the invitation to email others to sign? :lol:

Awwww.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I just signed it!


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ****ers hit me with 2 e-mails right away. DIE DIE DIE :grin:


Like COnnie said, the thank you and the confirmation of signature???

I did get another infomail about another petition, however, when I signed, I did not UNCHECK the send me information of other petitions box, apparently. No biggie, just opt out...easy peesy.

If you look, the gal that appears to be the "queen" of this petition site is pictured sitting with a face shot of her and her gsd.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to say to opt out of future notofications. It's easy, though, even after the fact.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Last I knew (just a min ago) the petition was up to 1920 sigs. NEED MORE FOLKS.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'd sign again if i could--i was 1363 or some such. added a pithy comment on also


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> added a pithy comment on also



So did I. But I didn't dare to say "sign AND add a pithy comment" ! :lol:


----------



## Jessica Fry (Jan 4, 2007)

Signed.

Tried to add a comment, but decided not to since I had a hard time keeping it civil. 

People are unbelievable sometimes (well, most of the time actually).


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

I just signed it, it was in the 2,000s!


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I wonder what they determined in their meeting last night. I believe they were to meet and decide on the details for disbaning last night at 7:30. Anyone live in Green Bay? Anyone know the outcome of this meeting?


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I just went back and re-read (for like the 3rd or 4th time) the petition description.

Did it say 
WE HAVE BEEN ASSURED THAT EUTHANIZATION IS NOT AN OPTION FOR THESE DOGS! Some believe this to be accurate, others do not.

from the beginning? For some reason, I do not recall seeing the capitals portion of the above quote when I first signed....


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I was #2,215


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michele McAtee said:


> I just went back and re-read (for like the 3rd or 4th time) the petition description.
> 
> Did it say
> WE HAVE BEEN ASSURED THAT EUTHANIZATION IS NOT AN OPTION FOR THESE DOGS! Some believe this to be accurate, others do not.
> ...


It wasn't there. 

I heard yesterday that the jerk backed down after he was confronted by a bunch of petitions and reporters. 

I'm trying to get a solid answer.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok, ok...good. Yeah, I can see the guy being a jerk, depending on the circumstances...politics are harsh, as is power. 

But saying he'll euthanize these dogs, true sign of a dumbass.

(DID I just say DUMBASS? I rarely, if ever use that word as a description, but MAN did it feel so right in this case!!!!)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, first I saw posts from LEOs on two other forums saying it's better to keep signing anyway, so I emailed a local PD TD and he said YES! This is now getting national attention and he thinks it will have positive influence to support K-9 programs everywhere.

Please keep signing and cross-posting.


----------



## Sharon Adams (Nov 6, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> You mean the thank you and the invitation to email others to sign? :lol:
> 
> Awwww.


gotta be, I have signed many care2 petitions and those are the ONLY two emails I ever got !
going to sign the petition now and will be crossposting too.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

anything new on this issue???


----------

